# Formula 1 cars



## NTxSlotCars

I've been sorting some F1 cars I have.










I'm looking at the different styles of bodies. Different brands.

Here's the current Tyco... 










A Tyco Benetton.










A Tyco Ferrari...










Here's an old Gplus. I'm amazed at how low these sit on the chassis.










Here's another Gplus. Was this Senna?










The almighty Super G+ (but I hate the helmets on these)










... and the current MegaG. (nice car, I just bought it yesterday)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The Tyco bodies, all on 440x2s.










The MegaG, SuperG+, and the Gplus...










Anyone else have any favorite F1 cars or info???


----------



## LeeRoy98

Some additional open wheelers... some foreign (F1) and some domestic (Indy).
First up is an alternative Tyco body:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49461][/URL]

Next is the Tyco Renault:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49463][/URL]

And the AFX Super G Version which I received heavily damaged and had to fabricate both front and rear wings:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49464][/URL]


----------



## LeeRoy98

Then the Tyco Ferrari (I can never remember the model number) with the "hammerhead":
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49462][/URL]

And of course the AFX Super G version:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49454][/URL]

Rokar/Lifelike produced open wheel cars... although a little wide:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49457][/URL]

The body for the Tomy Turbo/SRT chassis:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49460][/URL]


----------



## LeeRoy98

The AFX Super G Marlboro McLaren:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49459][/URL]

The AFX Super G Coyote Foyt:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49455][/URL]

The AFX Super G JPS Lotus (still one of my all time favorite cars):
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49458][/URL]

And let's not forget the AFX Super G Elf Tyrrell 6-wheeler:
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49456][/URL]

I really like the Super G and Tyco offerings... it's just a shame that all suffer from the problem of the fragile wings.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow! Thanks for the line up, Gary. I've taken your advice, and stopped watching Nascar.
It's old news to alot of people, but I've been getting extremely interested in F1 and it's rich history.
From about 1970 to the present, it's just dang interesting.

Fragile wings..... realism....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is anyone here resin casting replacement wings???


----------



## jobobvideo

next you'll be sipping wine and passing the gray poupon:roll:


----------



## gomanvongo

Artin made some in HO as well. I've got a few bodies in a box somewhere (y'know, anywhere else and that'd sound weird!) 

This isn't my pic, but you get the idea. These aren't bad little cars at all (once you grind off the "never deslot" bump on the guide pin) the chassis really scream! 










john


----------



## NTxSlotCars

LOL John!!!

No wine for me. Artin? HO? Did I miss something? Where were these sold?


----------



## gomanvongo

I don't know much about Artin HO original retailers, but living in Canada, and finding 2 or 3 sets at yardsales over the years - maybe they were in Canada but not the US? 

I never see or hear about them here on HT, but they really are a nice running car. In addition to F1's, i know there was at least a lamborghini countach set, as I have one of those too, and a corvette set - that I stole the chassis from, then traded the bodies away in a bunch of stuff. I always figured they were less desirable, as no one ever mentions them, but they will teach a Lifelike M chassis a thing or two (and the wheels are sweet too!)

here's an underside pic of the chassis (again, not my pic):










john


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> I've been sorting some F1 cars I have.


Uh, Sorting or compiling???  Looks like a big pile in turn 4 or is that turn 1??? Sorry tex, couldn't resist!!! RM


----------



## eastside johnny

Don't have any pics right now, but there are also the Micro Scalextric cars. I've got four from back in '96. I would think that there are many more.


----------



## cuda_man

gomanvongo said:


> Artin made some in HO as well. I've got a few bodies in a box somewhere (y'know, anywhere else and that'd sound weird!)
> 
> This isn't my pic, but you get the idea. These aren't bad little cars at all (once you grind off the "never deslot" bump on the guide pin) the chassis really scream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john


I have one of these and another one in red and black like a Ferrari Formula 1 racer. They are pretty fun to play with.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

eastside johnny said:


> Don't have any pics right now, but there are also the Micro Scalextric cars. I've got four from back in '96. I would think that there are many more.


Ahhhh, yes..... I forgot I have on of these.









It was in my 'oddball' case.

And let us not forget the mighty #8 of Morgis Schporschtoff's 73 March...










I believe it was Cummins powered. Sometimes finished, and finished at the back.
No points earned in this car.... for looks either. Sheesh this thing is ugly.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We lost Gilles 30 years ago today. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilles_Villeneuve

Okay, I wasn't watching F1 back then, but I've been doing alot of reading.
I saw a report on Brazilian TV today with a slow motion, highlighted video of
how he was thrown from his car. What a way to go...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ahhhh, yes..... I forgot I have on of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in my 'oddball' case.
> 
> And let us not forget the mighty #8 of Morgis Schporschtoff's 73 March...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was Cummins powered. Sometimes finished, and finished at the back.
> No points earned in this car.... for looks either. Sheesh this thing is ugly.


bumpin over to this page...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*THOR racing series...*

I've got to get a car together for the next race.
So, I took one of these blank MegaG bodies and painted it white...










.... did a heck of a tape job on it...










.... and this was the result...


































There are some imperfections. I mean, it aint no Hilltop tape job.
I can do some touch up. At speed, you'd never know the difference.
Some decals would be great. The helmet will most likely be yellow.


----------



## LeeRoy98

Awesome start Rich... a little touch up and some detail brush work and you will have a real winner!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Gary!!!

I hope to win the race next weekend!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks terrific -- Senna Honda coming up I presume? 

Also, be sure the back of the body is squatted down real nice -- I've had some MG bods that didn't sit all the way down in back, putting the wing too far up in the air. The cavemen at my shop first noticed it a few months back . . . http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4016767&postcount=263

Good luck in the race! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for pointing that out Doba! The body's a little hard to get on, I think this will fix it.


----------



## LeeRoy98

I haven't done a lot of tweaking with the new chassis, but to share what I have learned:
The key issue I found was the loss of contact between the pickup shoe and the brush barrel. I finally learned to take the "hook" part that goes over the barrel and re-form to a round form that literally clips over the barrel. I found a screwdriver shank that is the same size as the brush barrels to assist with the reforming.
NONE of my cars has experienced any issues after redoing the connection.

Hope this helps and GOOD LUCK!!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Just a Heads-Up, in case you're interested, but I have a Tyco Broken Bodies Parts lot up 4 Sale here.... Tyco-Indy/F1 Bodies


----------



## Grandcheapskate

NTxSlotCars said:


> Artin? HO? Did I miss something? Where were these sold?


When I purchased my Artin cars 10+ years ago, I got some from eBay but most drectly from Artin. Back then, you could call Artin USA and place an order for whatever cars they had left. They often would limit how many you could order at one time. The cars came in baggies, no packaging.

There was also a website Slot Car World which used to sell them and Artin 1/43 (and Marchon). That site has been offline for years. I've always wondered what happened to all that stock.

Today, Artin cars are no longer directly available anywhere. When I look on eBay, I rarely see them listed. There were some sets produced. At one time, I bought a Wall Tracker set. It was designed to hang on the wall and that's how you raced - vertically. The cars came with either a standard "T" shaped guide pin (which prevented deslots) or what Artin called the "expert" (straight) pin.

There are 33 different Artin cars, two of which are F1. There may be a couple I do not have, but if there are, I have never seen them. The F1 used a different chassis than the sports/stock cars.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## beast1624

Looks great Rich! John clear coated ours after we decaled them...made a huge difference in the durability. 

Be careful trimming the inside of the body...Lonny is a little picky about that for the series. Make sure not to trim the body tabs any (he doesn't want them loose, plus we have found that if you do that the bodies will pop off in a wreck like the Tycos do). Main thing is the very back wing support that rubs the back of the chassis-free that up a little and the sides behind the body tabs-if they touch the chassis too close they will bind it. 

I can show you what 'Doba is talking about on the front of the body to make it sit a little lower.

Oh-and you will almost certainly have to glue the rear wing in if you haven't already or it's a gonner in the first wreck!


----------



## cuda_man

Grandcheapskate said:


> When I purchased my Artin cars 10+ years ago, I got some from eBay but most drectly from Artin. Back then, you could call Artin USA and place an order for whatever cars they had left. They often would limit how many you could order at one time. The cars came in baggies, no packaging.
> 
> There was also a website Slot Car World which used to sell them and Artin 1/43 (and Marchon). That site has been offline for years. I've always wondered what happened to all that stock.
> 
> Today, Artin cars are no longer directly available anywhere. When I look on eBay, I rarely see them listed. There were some sets produced. At one time, I bought a Wall Tracker set. It was designed to hang on the wall and that's how you raced - vertically. The cars came with either a standard "T" shaped guide pin (which prevented deslots) or what Artin called the "expert" (straight) pin.
> 
> There are 33 different Artin cars, two of which are F1. There may be a couple I do not have, but if there are, I have never seen them. The F1 used a different chassis than the sports/stock cars.
> 
> Thanks...Joe


That sounds about right. A few of the local racers in our group used to put in orders with Artin USA for cars. I remember getting the 2 F1 cars and 2 Ford Taurus stockers from them once. Artins were fun to tinker with, with the Neo traction magnets, plus a Tomy Turbo can and a change of rear hubs, it was a neat car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Crash fest....*

Well, I didn't get done with it before the race. I wanted to get much more detailed,
and was kinda let down by the way the striping turned out. But, then I thought,
wait, we are racing on an oval. 1.7 secs was the average lap. I think the top guys
were getting into the 1.5s, on a 16ft table oval. Yes it was wicked fast.
I slapped some peel n stick decals on for durability.

Here's how it was raced...













































I have an idea for a more durable paint job. I'll try it on the next car.


----------



## WesJY

Looking good! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## beast1624

Gonna' have to glue that nose back on. All of ours look like that...typical prize fighter with the busted up nose.


----------



## Rolls

Color scheme looks good and I think the Shell colors on the driver make the whole car pop.


----------



## beast1624

Rolls said:


> Color scheme looks good and I think the Shell colors on the driver make the whole car pop.


I agree. Plus, Rich's color choice was unique among the other cars there so his was really easy to spot...even when it was a blur going by!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rolls said:


> Color scheme looks good and I think the Shell colors on the driver make the whole car pop.


Thanks guys...
His driver's suit usually appeared to be a darker red than the car, with a yellow helmet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

While I was at it last week, I picked up a couple of SuperG+ bodies and a chassis from Lucky Bob's.










Why? My best friend from Brazil is, of course a Senna fan.
His birthday was Sunday, so I fixed up a body with some decals for him...


































Mounted it in an Autoglass case.


----------



## plymouth71

Ok. Where's you get that? Did you steal a shrink ray? Awesome Job Tex


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks good Rich - nice case! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

If that dont turn a Senna fan, into a slot fan nothing will. Great Job
SJJ


----------



## Noah123

Hi to all friends.
The formula 1 racing cars are very higher and fast speed cars these are used as racing cars.These cars have heavy power of engine.
I like to drive this car.


----------



## beast1624

Looks great Rich!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


>


Nice gift there Tex!!! I'm sure he'll apreciate it, know I would!!! Did I mention my birthday is in January, so you got plenty of time, jus sayn' ...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Noah123 said:


> Hi to all friends.
> The formula 1 racing cars are very higher and fast speed cars these are used as racing cars.These cars have heavy power of engine.
> I like to drive this car.


R2D2 is calling...


----------



## Chop1965

What does that mean?

Is Noah a bot?


----------



## alpink

looks like noah is spamming. I responded to the first one I saw.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Think anyone pulled the plug on the bot?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bump to the next page please...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks... Okay guys, I got a question or two....
I have seen and acquired these bodies, but I have no idea who actually ran them.










I don't know if they were Indy or F1 bodies, what years they were ran, or who built them.
It would be nice to pair them up with a picture of the real cars.


























Any ideas?


----------



## jph49

Rich,

All three of the bodies were AFX and fit on the original G+ chassis.

The red one and the white one are F1 bodies - Lolas, I believe. I'm not sure whether either of them was a replica, though the white one _might _have been

The black one was an Indy car. The original molding was the orange #14 and was an A.J. Foyt car. The black one (I believe) was not a replica of a specific car.

Sorry I don't have any more information, but I hope this helps.

Patrick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for the help Patrick. I have the Foyt now. Still some nice bodies.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I had to pull this one over from another thread.

What a great reference Gareth!!!



Gareth said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> Just one more to go and I was offered it by slotnut but sadly I couldn't afford it. I managed to end up with two #27 Ferraris and both of them are mint in packet. The other one isn't in the photo but is in the silver Japanese issue box.


I'm way late to the game on this, but this is one of my favorite F1 bodies, as I really like
the 80's style cars. The big wheels and spoilers in the back just made them look so tough.
I would like to collect a bunch of these myself.


----------



## JazzyJerome

LeeRoy98 said:


> And let's not forget the AFX Super G Elf Tyrrell 6-wheeler:
> [url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49456][/URL]
> 
> I really like the Super G and Tyco offerings... it's just a shame that all suffer from the problem of the fragile wings.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


One of my all time favorites, never did get my hands on one.


----------



## JazzyJerome

LeeRoy98 said:


> Some additional open wheelers... some foreign (F1) and some domestic (Indy).
> First up is an alternative Tyco body:
> [url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49461][/URL]
> *I like these never seen them before.*
> Next is the Tyco Renault:
> [url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49463][/URL]
> *Always wanted this car.*
> And the AFX Super G Version which I received heavily damaged and had to fabricate both front and rear wings:
> [url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/49464][/URL]I had one of these, don't know what happened to it.


You have a nice collection.


----------



## pshoe64

The AFX G+ Cars you asked about, the White/Blue and Red/White bodies are the Lola T330. The Black car is the Foyt Car mentioned, specifically the 1974-75 Coyote. A google search will give you plenty of pics of the 1:1 versions.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those turbos remind me of these cars...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Oh yeah..... Formula 1 on Fox....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This poor thing was painted some sort of orange. I stripped it hoping to save the original scheme.










It looks way better in black...











I also have special plans for this MegaG body...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Put Sparky to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is a great seventies promo....


----------



## Grandcheapskate

That is an awesome promo. Could you imagine any toy company now sponsoring a real race car, especially a small company like Aurora (after all, Aurora was never Mattel)?

Joe


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Nice looking bunch o cars everyone.Heres a few pics of my open wheeler fleet.


----------



## ggnagy

Heh. Not JUST car sponsorship. Aurora sponsored a whole race series (British F1 Championship) for 3 seasons. It was open to current and "old" F1 cars. Kind of like the old AIS during the CART years.


----------



## RiderZ

*Tyco F1*

Heres some pics of my newest F1 cars.I picked up four Tyco 440X2 cars for our upcoming race season.I added some JelClaws to them.I got to run a few laps with them tonight.I think they will be a nice addition to the different series of cars we run.I supply all the cars to myself and 4-5 other friends that show up.I think they will like these too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice lookin cars Rider!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Last Formula 1 race of the season is tomorrow on SPEED. Any more F1 car pics guys?


----------



## XracerHO

A few more: Tyco Williams of Jacques Villeneuve which could not show the cigarette advertisement & two Aurora G-plus Ligiers being refurbished and one having a front wing section rebuilt.










Don't think these have been posted earlier! ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

i also have some artin ho cars.the f1 pictured above a vette and two lambos.also enough track to do a four lane bullring.just thought id pipe up cause ive been offline for awhile and havent been around the forums lately.hope all here at ht are well!


----------



## [email protected]

When I get my bodies from RawAFX I'll post some pics up. I'm watching the mailbox like a kid lol. :thumbsup:

Like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So...... Jeep..... did you ever get those cars?


----------



## JazzyJerome

Does RawAFX have a site?


----------



## Super Coupe

I think RawAFX is a member here.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Daytona 500 was today.

Okay, when does the F1 season start?


----------



## kiwidave

The vid you posted earlier in this thread has footage of the New Zealand Grand Prix at Pukekohe(try saying that) from back in the day. I think I was 10 years old when that race was on? Great memories of the Kiwi drivers going at it with the international drivers.
Notice the odd ball car at 42 seconds?

This one ended up in one of my HT buddies collections.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking car Kiwi!!! Did you do the decals?

Here's a video from our first 2013 F1 Race...

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff508/NTxSlotCars/THOR%20-%20Texas%20HO%20Racing/?action=view&current=DSCF1683_zpsea0bc60a.mp4

... and the field...


----------



## kiwidave

Modified Pattos decals Texas!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I had to pull this thread over from the diecast section. Hope yall like it.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=363758&highlight=formula+1

Here's a pic from last weeks race...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The rules are a bit more even this year, since you can do anything.
Stock body, stock chassis, stock shoes, tech block. That's it.
Last year was "box stock", but no one knew WTH that meant.
I cheated up a chassis real good for this year, but this box stock one would out run it,
at least on this track. Maybe AFX knew what they were doing with all those engineering dollars.

Here's a vid of one of the final heats. Fun stuff....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=561763210514108


----------



## jobobvideo

finished with parade laps????


----------



## asennafan

Some of my F-1 cars. Still patiently searching for Bata Din/Watson set cars and no-scoop Elf and translucent Renault, let me know if anyone has any leads, I'd like them minty or still packaged, thanks.
Mitch


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to hobbytalk Mitch,
and what a great collection!!!


----------



## beast1624

Apparently "Box Stock" means no tweaking of pickup shoes or spring tension, no truing of tires, no tweaking ride height with tire sizes, no cleaning and lubricating the motor, no matching magnets and motors from multiple chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

beast1624 said:


> Apparently "Box Stock" means no tweaking of pickup shoes or spring tension, no truing of tires, no tweaking ride height with tire sizes, no cleaning and lubricating the motor, no matching magnets and motors from multiple chassis.


Under "pure" box stock, I would say no, but all these things you mentioned were allowed under THOR 'rules'.
What I was referring to was treated tires, non MegaG magnets, and rumors of balanced or rewound arms.
There were even rumors of out of state chassis builders. No proof, of course.
MegaGs were never really teched.

Its all good now though.


----------



## beast1624

Yeah, I think the out of state and rewound arm thing was mainly in the Trans Am T-Jet class. Never heard of any of that in the Mega G. As for treated tires: comes a point where the tires the stock that we had to run then were around .456-.458 (with a minimum of 454). After the first 4 races found that they had worn down and were illegal. Not being able to afford to buy new ones (especially when having to finance racing and cars for 3-4 people) necessity was the mother of invention: we found that cleaning them and saturating the outside with contact cleaner would make them swell and be legal again for 3 or 4 days. As for magnets, take a Tomy SRT and check...same magnet as the Mega G.

I personally would like to try your suggestion of an 'out of the box' race where each person pays the cost of a new car, opens the pack, gets say 15-20 minutes to tweak shoes and oil the chassis then go racing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I wasn't singling you out. I'm just sayin there was a bunch of stuff goin on.
Maybe you didn't know about it, but its pointless now.
Its all been fixed by the new rules.


----------



## beast1624

I hear you. Made me really wonder last year in T/A when one race the 3 of us were in the top 5 then the next race, after they guys from NY came down we were the bottom of the heap and were there the rest of the races.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*No front wing?*

I keep running across pics of late 70s F1s with no front wing. (1:1)
Was this an attempt to regulate the ground effects cars?


----------



## asennafan

No, it was by choice. Teams felt they were generating enough downforce to do away with drag inducing wings, but none were really successful. After moveable side skirts were banned Lotus came up with the Lotus 88, body was separate from the tub and the whole body was sprung so it dropped to the ground under speed, it had no front wings and showed great promise but was banned before they could race it as designed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*No front Wings!!!!*

Hmmmm well..... this is giving me a ton of ideas.....
Anyone have any F1 cars with no front wings????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is that were Tyco got the idea??? I see so many missing the front wings...  RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

What a shot...


----------



## plymouth71

That's why they win so often! They OWN the field


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So, I was looking for the best way to paint a white body black and have it durable, chip resistant.
I took this MegaG body and painted it with that Krylon Fusion.









I have heard good things about this paint here on HT and I gotta say, it covered easily
and dried very fast to a nice gloss with minimal paint usage.

















From here, I'm not sure if I wanna go with stick on color, or paint...

















After that first cut,(which is the easiest), it looks like painting detail will be the way to go.
I just hope it sticks good.


----------



## beast1624

Looks good. I have always liked black cars. Have a couple of those bodies and was thinking about doing a black one...my orange and blue/orange/white are really getting long in the tooth after last year's series, not to mention the broken wings and such.

For detail I found a Sharpie 3-pack at Wally World that has a silver, gold and bronze pen. Used it on some other things and they go on like paint and are just a durable. Might be worth a look for detailing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Did some detailing today on my new series racer.


































All hand painted. Just didn't have the guts to try to write "LOTUS" on the nose and tail wing.
Searched through my Nascar library of decals looking for any resemblance of F1 sponsors.
Not much luck. Got the Renault and Pirelli off an old parma sheet.
Couldnt leave the tail blank. The uniden came from an old Petty sheet.
I may still try the LOTUS thing, if Im feelin lucky.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I used peel n stick decals, again, for durability without having to clear coat the car.
I'll try to get Kimi's helmet detailed tomorrow.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pto

Looks good! Go Kimi!


----------



## TomH

thats slick, going to be easy to see going around the track


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's some shots of the real 2012 car...
(sorry about the sizing)




















































The Lotus, Clear, and Genii logos are sorely missed.
I'm working on more detail to try to get it closer this week.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's the 2013. I just cant get used to the red sides and goofy red air box with Kimi on it.










The all black version looks pretty sharp.


----------



## 280A

WOW, this F1 thread is great !! :thumbsup:
I've just started collecting F1 cars and have only 2: 

The TYCO Williams Renault, replicated of the FW17 from the 1995 F1 season, notable for being the first Williams car to race with a raised nose (sharknose). 

The TYCO F1 McLaren Honda, replicated of the remarkable MP4/4 that dominated the 1988 F1 season and won 15 out of 16 races (and had to be retired at the end of the season as for 1989 turbocharged engines were banned).

The Continental Tower is Faller kit B-4904 from 1964.
The 1:1 prototype of the Conti Tower could be found on the old Nürburgring Racetrack in Germany, where the Tower was build in 1950. (In 1965 the yellow Conti Tower was torn down and replaced by a more modern white tower). 

Regards from Holland, 
Marco


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to HT Marco! Great looking track! Faller?
Those Tycos look flawless. Are they hard to get there?


----------



## 280A

Thanks for the welcome.
I'm a Faller man through and through, so yes the track is Faller AMS from the 60s. TYCO cars are indeed hard to find here. 
It's actually easier to find a Faller car from the sixties than a Tyco from the nineties. In Holland H0 slot cars are not popular at all, 1:32 is the main scale here. BTW: Here is my Faller thread on HT: 
LINK
Regards,
Marco


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey Ntxslotcars have you looked at microscale decals for letteing your car? I have used them and they work great for my cars.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microscale-...l_RR_Trains&hash=item2ec79b6100#ht_3283wt_932 Lendell


----------



## NTxSlotCars

FBC, I havent tried those decals but will.

In the meantime, a little helmet detail goes along way...


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*formula 1 cars*

I found some formula German faller versions--'Formel'
I think these are very collectible also. see pics.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, early wing stuff!


----------



## fastlap

I like making my own F1. Here is a resin body I made for the Tyco pan chassis


----------



## fastlap

Here is a modern F1 project. This newer casting has different sidepods and profile from the Williams car pictured below. It's as far as I got.


----------



## fastlap

Here's one of my bodies painted up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool looking bunch Gary! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are nice looking cars, thanks for sharing.


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey fastlap!!! I was hoping you would chime in.
These are some really nice looking bodies!
What do these weight in comparison to the MegaG bodies?
How is the durability? they look great!


----------



## fastlap

Most of my bodies weigh between 5-8 grams. A little heavy, but the racer can always take some resin out from underneath. I bulk them up underneath the body fro strength.



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey fastlap!!! I was hoping you would chime in.
> These are some really nice looking bodies!
> What do these weight in comparison to the MegaG bodies?
> How is the durability? they look great!


----------



## fastlap

*Lotus79*

Here is my latest project which is modeled to sit on the 1.7" Mega-G chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Classic!!!!

Wow, those proportions look real! How much?


----------



## fastlap

both bodies come in at 4grams each.


----------



## fastlap

NTxSlotCars said:


> Classic!!!!
> 
> Wow, those proportions look real! How much?


I'm thinking these are going to be between $12-14ea. for each respective kit. Not sure yet. As all my shipments, it will be $5 to the lower 48 for up to 5-6 bodies. The modern F1 will come with the main body, 1- rear wing and 2-front wings. The Lotus will be two pieces. the main body and 1-rear wing.


----------



## beast1624

Nice looking bodies. Let us know when they are available! These will mess with the guys in mine and Tex's group.


----------



## fastlap

Mold was completed last night and I poured the first cast this morning. It usually takes 2-4 pours to get the mold properly vented and for the mold release to get cleaned out. If all went smooth with the mold, should be making bodies in a day or two. The mold for the rear wing is done and I already made three wings. Single mold, so can only pour one at a time, and it takes about 1/2 hour to cure before the wing can be pulled from the mold. Hopefully, I'm painting a body by tomorrow night. Also got to figure if I want to scribe body panel lines in or not.


----------



## Bill Hall

Sweet as always Gar!


----------



## fastlap

Bill Hall said:


> Sweet as always Gar!


Thanks Bill.


----------



## Super G Man

If I can figure out how to get pics on here I'll put some some of the ones that I have.


----------



## Super G Man

My son left me detailed instructions about how to attach pictures. These were just completed. Only 1 F1 here but 2 Indy cars.

Jimmy Vassar
Will Power 
Aryton Senna


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice cars SuperG!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got some more cars...

Tyco and AFX versions of the Renaults...










Over head comparison...










Real different detail from the back... AFX on the left looks better...


----------



## fastlap

Here is how my Lotus79 turned out.


----------



## 280A

Hi NTxSlotCars, your new Renaults looks real good !


----------

